# OKC, OK: D&D Players wanted



## anglachel (Feb 9, 2002)

We are running a 3E D&D campaign set in Greyhawk.  We recently had a couple of players drop out for personal reasons and are looking for 2-3 players to join.  Contact me at johnrose@maximmic.com if you are interested.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Feb 10, 2002)

got a full game, but thought I would say hi anyways. We rednecks are overwhelmed by all the Chicago and Boston players around here.

[edit]: dang typos


----------



## Taloras (Feb 11, 2002)

Im in Warr Acres...never played D&D before, but would like to try....ive watched a few games, played Rifts before....


----------



## anglachel (Feb 11, 2002)

Thanks for the response Taloras.  I e-mailed you my phone number.  Give me a call.


----------



## Belares (Feb 11, 2002)

*D&D game in OKC*

Hello, I am glad to hear that there are interested people that still want to play D&D in OKC area. I run the game Anglachel has posted about and we are excited about new players. Please contact him or me. Good job Anglachel.


----------



## anglachel (Feb 12, 2002)

bump.


----------



## Stormprince (Feb 13, 2002)

Man... if I ever go back to OKC to visit my mom's family for an extended stay, I might hafta see about hollerin' at y'all and see if I could sit in for a night or three 

Christopher


----------



## Belares (Feb 13, 2002)

The more the merrier Stormprince. If you ever get back just email me and we can see what we can do. It looks like we have a couple of people interested and if you are like me the excitement of playing again abounds. Oh and nice gratutious bump Anglachel


----------



## Stormprince (Feb 20, 2002)

*salutes smartly* Aye, aye, will do 

Christopher


----------



## Belares (Mar 19, 2002)

*Monthly bump*

Still looking for more players...well maybe 1 more. If interested please email me.


----------



## Malexin (Apr 3, 2002)

Just thought I'd give the local boys a bump, and say hello.
Hope everything is going well for you all.
It's nice to see more people in the OKC area playing DnD.


----------



## Belares (Apr 16, 2002)

*Looking for one more good roleplayer*

Still looking for maybe one more in a on-going campaign. If interested please email me or anglachel. We play Saturday nights at 5:00 in N.W. OKC


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2002)

well I am at Tinker AFB but new to the area... but never played in Greyhawk


----------



## Taloras (Apr 19, 2002)

Interesting.  One of our players (im in this game) is also at Tinker.  email anglachel if your interested in playing with us.  Currently, anglachel is running a second game in a homebrew world.  We will go back to Belares's game in a month or so we think, and alternate.  As Belares said, we play Saturday nights at 5 or 6, depending on our schedules.  If you want to, email me at hrdragonmaster@yahoo.com and ill tell you more.


----------



## Belares (May 3, 2002)

Bumping for any interested players.


----------



## Belares (May 29, 2002)

*Still looking for a player/players*

We are still looking for a player or 2 in our game if you are interested please contact me. We play 3e and I use the Greyhawk world and Anglachel runs his own fabricated world. At the moment we are 8-9 levels in my game and in Ang's we are 2-3.


----------



## Taloras (Jun 28, 2002)

Bump.  Still lookin for players.


----------



## Belares (Aug 5, 2002)

*DnD Players*

Bump


----------



## Belares (Sep 4, 2002)

We now are also playing Deadlands and Everquest the RPG, but not on Saturdays which we play 3E. We are looking for a couple more that want to play either at sporadic times.


----------



## Belares (Sep 11, 2002)

bump for more players.


----------

